
Bad bots now make up 20 percent of web traffic - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/bad-bots-focus-on-financial-targets-make-up-20-percent-of-web-traffic/
======
lowdose
The rumors of very nasty behaviour between competing saas companies is
confirmed by tech at the top of list with 34% bad bot traffic. Is anyone
providing bad bot as a saas service? Send an army of automated bots on your
competitors e-commerce website.

